# Delco park



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

anyone ever fish this pond...I have been to it but wasnt fishing...just wondering because my college is 5 minutes tops from this place, and the main answer im looking for is that it has cats in it...im sure its like any other community park pond...whatever people catch that live in the area gets dumped into it...ive tried contacting the kettering parks website but they have permanently terminated the links for mailing them so...thanks for any info


----------



## tobakabus (Apr 1, 2006)

You're not allowed to go back to School Flathead King. You have to stay available to fish with me when and where I want. hahahaha


----------



## lpead (Apr 6, 2007)

Used to catch channel there in high school. Unfortunately that was 15 years ago. Should be alright to try but I wouldn't put it at the top of your list.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Fishing is not what it used be many years ago efore they redid it. Now its loaded with 2" bluegills ( unless you are trying to catch them for bait, then they are nowhere to be found) and I have seen a few 2 lb bass come out of there but after that, I don t think Kettering stocks it at all ( not even for kids derby's) I wouldnt waste much time there but if you had an hour to kill between classes, it would be fine for that, Im sure there are some channels in there but I have never sen one or ever heard of any weird catches from there, those are all from the pond by the Fraise ( all the weird catches) 

Salmonid


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

tobakabus said:


> You're not allowed to go back to School Flathead King. You have to stay available to fish with me when and where I want. hahahaha


Yea I wish I didnt have to go back to school and could stay around here and fish all the time, but its fast approaching...the 29th of this month...it saddens me..o well the fish will have time to let their mouths heal over


----------



## Hank Johnson (Jul 14, 2010)

There are cats in there. When I was younger probably in 6th or 7th grade I caught a pretty big one. Other than that 2 inch blue gills is the only thing I've seen haha.


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

I caught some decent bass out of there earlier this year. Soft plastics seemed to be the key.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Salmonid said:


> Fishing is not what it used be many years ago efore they redid it. Now its loaded with 2" bluegills ( unless you are trying to catch them for bait, then they are nowhere to be found) and I have seen a few 2 lb bass come out of there but after that, I don t think Kettering stocks it at all ( not even for kids derby's) I wouldnt waste much time there but if you had an hour to kill between classes, it would be fine for that, Im sure there are some channels in there but I have never sen one or ever heard of any weird catches from there, those are all from the pond by the Fraise ( all the weird catches)
> 
> Salmonid


It used to be a awesome little pond for catfishing before they redid it. Lots of channels and bullheads then, now not really sure. Lincoln park by the fraze has some big flatheads or at least use to in it.


----------

